# Bleed-through with primer



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What was the primer? Most times you can readily see through the primer and it will be fine,but sometimes not,depends on the primer.


----------



## stallinc (Jan 5, 2008)

Kiltz, water based primer over latex original paint


----------



## stallinc (Jan 5, 2008)

Also, finishing paint will be Behr, latex


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Kilz2 (or Kilz water-base Premium) / Behr! Oh no!

Neither of those are very good products. If you didn't get the Behr custom-tinted, I'd return it to the store...

That aside, unless the primer is specifically built for high-hide, it is pretty normal for the undercoat to show through.

For future jobs, you might want to strongly consider going to a paint store (as opposed to a store w/ a paint dept.) and then buying paint at or near the top of their lines. Behr paint just isn't very consistent; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. 

Kilz2/Kilz Premium are just plain awful products. Kilz2 has adhesion problems (which is kind of funny, since primers are supposed to _help_ adhesion), and Kilz Premium won't stain block worth a darn.

SirWired


----------



## TroyM (Dec 24, 2007)

I think what you have is an undercoat shows through?

Bleed through it more like when you try to paint a water damage spots on the ceiling/walls without stain blocker primer, and that yellow/brownish stain is bleed though.

Two more finishing coats should be fine.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Normally, when priming over painted walls for extreme color change reasons, the walls will not look white (like an actual paint job would)
This is normal

However, in this case I would be remiss in not mentioning a few things about the Kilz latex products
Kilz2 (latex) is a horrible sealer with little adhesion, and has extremely high failure rates (keeping in mind even a 25% failure rate means 75% non-failure...it's just who wants to take that chance)
Many real Paint Stores will not even carry this product
Premium Kilz (latex) s a little better, but not better enough for me to use or recommend it
Please return any un-opened cans and get you money back

Unfortunately I must say basically the same thing about the Behr
Contrary to public perception of the product due to excellent advertising and placement in many home improvement shows, the stuff stinks on ice
It also has problems in less than perfect conditions, and high failure rates in the field
(again, that's a percentage....that doesn't mean you can't find satisfied consumers, it just means there are way too many unsatisfied consumers)
That combined with it's general condition of being tough to work with (compared to premium paints), extremely poor coverage, needing several more coats than premium paints, and it's tendency to take months to cure make it a poor cjhoice

I would strongly recommend returning the Behr, even if it was custom tinted
If you complain enough they will most likely give you a refund or store credit
It is worth it
Really
Then go to a real Paint Store to get some real paint
You project will go quicker, smoother, with less problems, and look better when finished

To give you an idea of how bad this stuff is:
I will bid a job for a certain price, using premium quality paints
Usually Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams _premium_ line paints (they make cheap stuff too)
If the customer wants...or rather insists that I use Behr, I will
But that raises my price about 30% - 50% more depending on the project...plus they must provide the paint (paint is included in the other bid)

The stuff is that bad...it's the only way to "cover" myself with the extra labor and problems involved...it's that bad


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Kilz2 (or Kilz water-base Premium) / Behr! Oh no!

Could'nt say it much better  :no:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 9, 2008)

I had that problem with bleed through, and just assumed it was normal. Then I bought some Prepright/Problock primer from Sherwin Wiilliams, and it completely covered the area with no bleed through. Kilz is LOUSY!!!


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

Zennser is a good product, and normally if the wall your painting over has red tint its going to be a tough cover so you need to get something good I perfer the 

Zennser Products like 123 and this has a very VOC and easy to work


----------

